# Idea for speeding up Tivo Desktop transfers...



## LuckyShot (Sep 9, 2004)

I spend a lot of time away from home and watch a lot of my TiVo recordings on my laptop. The problem is, it takes 3-4 hours to transfer a 1 hour HD show. It is my understanding that the major bottleneck in these transfers is the encryption of the video. Maybe TiVo should develop a dedicated external processing (via USB) that will allow for faster encryption and higher transfer speeds. Of course it should actually have the processing and transfer capabilities to make it worth buying.


----------

